# Panama trip



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

next month i wil visit Panama and like to see some nice and strange  plants.
I have been before in Panama, but never looked close to tiny stuff like mosses and Hymenophyllaceae so if there are some place were these can be seen a lot... please let me know......Thanks


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

When I went the place I found the most interesting for diversity of plants was the highlands near Volcan. Dracula Finca is an awesome orchid nursery in that area also.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Harry

I visit Cerro Punta before , and indeed many mosses ferns etc. It wil be a long ride from P city to Volcan... i hoped on a location nearby

Wim


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I would also visit the sites of pums.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Where in Panama? I will be in Bocas in early March.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

were in Panama.......you can find me 24 hours aday in cafe panama..

I will send you a PM . i dont know yet what to visit, there are some options .
i like to find Atelopus, but what about Dendrobates speciosus, arboreus or vicentei........ this time i will travel alone , other times i traveled with friends and stay overnights in the jungle.Thats not possible when you are alone .


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings Wim. You posted on another thread that you found Glass-frogs hiding underneath Cyclanthaceae
I'm very interested in this micro habitat for my own vivarium. If you come across it again I would love to see a photo!
Cheers


-Coniferous


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Coniferous said:


> Greetings Wim. You posted on another thread that you found Glass-frogs hiding underneath Cyclanthaceae
> I'm very interested in this micro habitat for my own vivarium. If you come across it again I would love to see a photo!
> Cheers
> 
> ...



Hi Coniferous

I will take some shots for you...........


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Wim thank you. I really appreciate it!
One day I hope to go to panama myself and study habitats...
Just curious. Have you seen any Hemiphractus's yet in your travels?  
Coniferous


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Coniferous said:


> Wim thank you. I really appreciate it!
> One day I hope to go to panama myself and study habitats...
> Just curious. Have you seen any Hemiphractus's yet in your travels?
> Coniferous


Hi Coniferous


Once i really thought seeing one ,and i was a little scared
but than ..........i looked a bit closer and saw it was only me staring in a mirror
No...... i always hoped to see one......but you need some luck in finding things ,


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Lucky!!! mail us back some cool mini broms lol


----------



## christian pfalz (Dec 18, 2011)

hi wim,
please photos.....fern, mosses..........broms..............i can´t wait 
cheers
chris


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Jack is BACK !!!!!!!

I had a great time in Panama and saw many nice plants that i will show ...
Ofcourse i am right back i dont have time to spend a lot of into this right now.......but sure many pictures will come.
I was looking for filmy ferns , Racinaea and Catopsis pisiformis and offcoursre some frogs, like Atelopus varius................this time i could not find any of the frogs/toads i wanted to find 
but sure many beautiful ferns mosses etc.................. i hope to put on some pictures every day.
Just enjoy Epifytic tree in area of Boquete 

Panama Jack


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

same tree and a restrepia from another tree same area


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! so cool!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

So you went to Boquete after all, glad you had a blast and really like that racinaea in the tree.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

The area of boquete was not on my list, but it was a day trip from David were i did stay , but iam glad i did go there.i found many Hymenophyllum, and some racinaea ,s beside the many orchids bromeliads , peperomia and many more.

the trees, were covered , with Guzmania sanguinea (small type) Tillandsia punctata , butzii, multicaulos, T incurva Racinaea adpressa (tonduziana ?), Racinaea spiculosa (2 types) t leiboldiana etc .


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

just an idea of the landscape ......easy to walk, but it took hours to past some trees . if you want to see all the epifyts .


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

I was surprised about how some hymenophyllum grow.
sometimes i found them growing in a bit dry places and even some sunlight.I found them growing in trees, on boulders,and even terrestrial.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

i never payed attention on these before on my trips....


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

i saw many small orchids but only a few flowering.


----------



## JeroenE (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi panama jack hahaha,

Nice pictures do you have some frog habitat pics?

Greetz jeroen


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Wim van den Berg said:


> i saw many small orchids but only a few flowering.


The last bronze filmy has been on my wish list I just can't remember it's name. Where in panama did you find it? Was it growing in full sun?


----------



## christian pfalz (Dec 18, 2011)

great pics wim,
please more......
thanks
chris


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

frog habitats will come .....but not in this first part of pictures.
This is an open area of intermediate climate -warm and a lot of wind and sun.

The bronze Hymenophyllum or trichomanes was found on an easy trail sendero la pianista .


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

and another filmy The tree has just a little shade for these ferns


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

It will be a lot of work to find names ....so if someone can put a name on this


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Small plants of this Werauhia jenii do look close to some racinaea. but they grow out like a real (Vriesea) Werauhia.
a clump of Racinaea adpressa


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

inside the forest i found this climbing little one .........and a smal fern ...? Asplenium ?


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe enough of this area ....................... let see whats growing in Santa Fe (Veraguas) about 600m and up. This is an area were i did found O vicentei and D auratus ....but also Atelopus varius , many forg like centrolenella Phyllomedusa lemur etc......... this time i didnt find those..but i have allready pictures of all those .

The catopsis pisiformis is an very rare seen ,and always hard to find bromeliad. I did have seen more beautifull ones before...but wow i love this Catopsis.
the other ones are Werauhia vittata and a /Tillandsia or Werauhia?


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

along the streams (Atelopus and D. auratus biotoop) you find those boulders full covered with Mosses small vines, Hymenophyllum, gesneriads Peperomia,s , and many other stuff we dont like 
among and also on rocks you find the fam of Cyclantaceae they look like small palm trees.
see the fruit inside you find many black seeds


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great trip and great pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

i dont like these blue ferns... and the otherstuff looks like an urticaceae? and a small trailing fern....asplenium????


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

on the rock wall with pendant leaves is a Peperomia... more pictures later
also on boulders a miniature gesneriad Reldia and hymenophyllum everywhere


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Syngonium erytrophyllum on the rocks......Peperomia spec. and hymenophyllum


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Hymenophyllum, tiny Selaginella,and other small ???? var.????


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

ther are more of this ....but offcourse other stuff that grow along the road in same area.
as you see the area under the tree is in full sun and a bit dry too.
In the tree i found an racinaea contorta very small and closed form ,under the tree i found a fern Trichomanes?


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Never thought they grow this way too


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Not the Racinaea contorta from the last tree, but a "normal"form .and they can be very nice in good shape.........this one is not in that shape.
the other pictures are well known ferns Peltapteris or Elaphoglossum or other names ....i have seen 4 different leave forms of these beautys


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

the picture before was not all clear, maybe this show a better form of the leave


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wim,
thank you so much for sharing your pictures. Each one is better than the next!


----------



## christian pfalz (Dec 18, 2011)

hi wim, this fern looks like a form from elaphoglossum peltatum.......
chris


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes you are right Chris i found them also at the other parts or Panama .
the others speaks for them self


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

If i am right ....Guzmania musaica and Dichea ...... other spec of Dichea and Guzmania donnelsmithii and Gesneriad


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

the smallest Anthurium i found...... and also the last pictures so far from this area ....tomorrow i show some of Fortuna Lake area ...... the way to Bocas del torro)just get out of the bus along the way !


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wim van den Berg said:


> i dont like these blue ferns... and the otherstuff looks like an urticaceae? and a small trailing fern....asplenium????












If this picture were taken in Asia, I would have thought this creeping plant was a Pellionia sp. 

Very neat!


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Frogtofall said:


> If this picture were taken in Asia, I would have thought this creeping plant was a Pellionia sp.
> 
> Very neat!


The leaves are a bit crispy like Pilea involcruta and i will look for a picture with flower

Next pictures are from area just behind Lake Fortuna .


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Always interessting near waterfalls


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

What is that second plant?


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

on wet places and often at waterfalls you find Phragmipedium longifolium. also growing P caudatum in this area


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Selaginella spec. as wet as can be!


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Mosses hymenophyllum and .......


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

and again Hymenophyllum


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

and more of the same .....


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

So far these are the last to show....or if there are request for specific pictures..becausse the rest is more or less the same . Thanks for the likes


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Wim, thanks so much for these pictures. It allows me to revisit my trip to this area and also shows how much diversity is present in the smallest spaces. It also points out one thing that we have yet been able to grow in an enclosed environment. Lichens are everywhere on the trunks, limbs and rocks and provide a bit of balance to the mostly green mosses and ferns. I wish this were possible in a terrarium. It would add so much.

These are great!


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Wim, I would have "liked" them all, but got a bit worried I would plug up your inbox. Suffice to say, I exclaimed, "Aw man wow!!!" about thirty times over my morning coffee!  Thanks for the pics! -JVK


----------



## christian pfalz (Dec 18, 2011)

hi wim nice little begonia spec.......


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> If this picture were taken in Asia, I would have thought this creeping plant was a Pellionia sp.
> 
> Very neat!


It's actually a species of Piper. I don't remember the name of the species though.

Thanks for posting all the photos. Really enjoyed seeing them all.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

I think you are right when i see the flower of it  fwhen i saw it , i first thought of a Peperomia .Thanks for the compliments !


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Shoulda posted the flower pic in the first place!  Definately a Piperaceae sp.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

My problem would be getting down to a reasonable number of film canisters stuffed with small samples. Gas em in bags at your lodging, and hope for the best. HaHa!



Wim van den Berg said:


> Maybe enough of this area ....................... let see whats growing in Santa Fe (Veraguas) about 600m and up. This is an area were i did found O vicentei and D auratus ....but also Atelopus varius , many forg like centrolenella Phyllomedusa lemur etc......... this time i didnt find those..but i have allready pictures of all those .
> 
> The catopsis pisiformis is an very rare seen ,and always hard to find bromeliad. I did have seen more beautifull ones before...but wow i love this Catopsis.
> the other ones are Werauhia vittata and a /Tillandsia or Werauhia?


----------

